# Saint Bernards?



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

How well are Goldens with Saint Bernards? Does anyone have any and can share pix with their goldens?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I've been told their temperment is hit or miss. I love their look, they're beautiful and I love big dogs . I gave some serious thought to getting a giant breed a short while ago, but decided to go with a Newfoundland over a Saint. Ive never actually met a Saint Bernard in person though. If you could find a good breeder, I'd talk to them about how they'd fit in. They're not a common breed and it might take a while, and a lot of money to find a reputable breeder. But it's worth it. They have an even worse risk for their hips and elbows, all giant breeds do.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They are bigger than adult goldens by the time they are 6 months old. And a huge issue that a friend of mine had with her boy was she had a huge puppy who was too huge to play with other puppies his age and too young to play with adults. Other thing was he was overpowering by the time he was 6 months old as far as pulling. 

As far as adults - you have some scary temperament popping here or there within the breed. A lot of the giant breeds have the same issue.... <- And these can be very well-bred dogs. At obedience class last week, there was grand-champion saint who took exception to a golden getting loose and running up to play with her. There was a near miss dog attack - probably only a miss because the golden was too fast for the saint to catch.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Years ago I had a yellow lab puppy while living in the mountains of NE PA. I took my pup to the humane society shelter with dog food, treats and toys for the shelter dogs. I wanted to show my pup what a great life he was having while all the animals were hoping for the same. An attendant was walking this beautiful St. Bernard to "the room." My little guy ran over to him and started licking his huge jowls. I asked how much and they told me whatever I wanted to pay. I only had $5 on me. So I went home with a back seat filled with 2 dogs. Barney was the most gentle dog I've ever had contact with. He took over raising my pup and they were best buddies until Barney died of bloat at almost 10 yrs. old. I only saw him get aggressive once and that was when there was a black bear on our deck. Other then that time he was a absolute pleasure around other dogs and people. 
He was one of the best dogs I ever had. Best 5 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Years ago I had a yellow lab puppy while living in the mountains of NE PA. I took my pup to the humane society shelter with dog food, treats and toys for the shelter dogs. I wanted to show my pup what a great life he was having while all the animals were hoping for the same. An attendant was walking this beautiful St. Bernard to "the room." My little guy ran over to him and started licking his huge jowls. I asked how much and they told me whatever I wanted to pay. I only had $5 on me. So I went home with a back seat filled with 2 dogs. Barney was the most gentle dog I've ever had contact with. He took over raising my pup and they were best buddies until Barney died of bloat at almost 10 yrs. old. I only saw him get aggressive once and that was when there was a black bear on our deck. Other then that time he was a absolute pleasure around other dogs and people.
> He was one of the best dogs I ever had. Best 5 bucks I ever spent.


this is a beautiful story - brought me to tears. Thank you for sharing


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your input. ArchersMom --- I think I saw one of your posts on NewfNet forum? I am on there as well, since I would love a Newfie, but unsure how he/she would do in north florida. I would love to rescue one someday soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There use to be a Golden Retriever/St. Bernard Rescue that operated in my state. 
The founder said she started the Group because these two Breeds got along so well.
The Foster homes often fostered the two breeds together. 

The Group closed down several years ago for reasons unknown.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

xooxlinds said:


> Thank you all for your input. ArchersMom --- I think I saw one of your posts on NewfNet forum? I am on there as well, since I would love a Newfie, but unsure how he/she would do in north florida. I would love to rescue one someday soon!



It's funny you mention that. I just joined but I don't think I've posted anything yet. I'll have to do an introduction thread there soon.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I have Newfies and Goldens, and they do great together! I've met many St Bernards around the show circuit, and so many of them have just wonderful mellow temperaments. I've met a few also around my town at the dog park and such, and they have been dog aggressive, and looking pretty guarded. I love a very very wonderful temperament in my dogs, and that is why I chose Newfies also. St Bernards are used as a lot as farm/guard dogs, and so in that situation, you probably would want the dog to bite strange people or animals. Anyway, if you go to the best breeders of Saints, you would probably be able to find a big love bug, but I would definitely stay away from all "greeders".


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Anyway, if you go to the best breeders of Saints, you would probably be able to find a big love bug, but I would definitely stay away from all "greeders".


 But it isn't just "greeders" producing some ill-temperament here or there.... the guy I train with is high up in the local St. Bernard club (I think he's the president). And his dogs are grand-champions and also titled in obedience. They are not poorly bred or poorly trained... but their temperament is not like golden retrievers where absolutely as a breed they are sweet-tempered and mellow. 

If you compared to some other breeds known to have scary temperaments (akitas, for example) - I wouldn't consider the example of ill-temperament within the breed to be that bad. But their size makes any aggression or reactiveness an issue. So you have to be dedicated to working with your dog, socializing, and training. Meant to say this too, but a lot of people who show their dogs tend to keep them very socialized and well-within control, even when they know stuff about the dogs which makes them cautious outside of the show circuit. Your average dog owners whose kooky idea of socializing involves turning the dogs loose with anything and everything, they generally are setting up the dog for trouble - that is why you will see a lot more dog aggression showing with these dogs. 

Newfies are a great breed, fwiw... I've seen some examples of temperament pop up here and there within that breed. But that definitely seems to be more along the lines of poor breeding..... absolutely. Talking to a training buddy from way back who owns/breeds/shows newfs, she has expressed major concern about some newfies being bred to or what she sees. So regardless - temperament is something that is discussed (probably same as any breed).


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

That's true. But as I said, I do think that Saints are not supposed to have the same temp as Goldens and Newfs. The Newfie Standard puts sweet temperament first on the list! I too have met a few "bad" Newfs. I also have met many nasty Bernese Mountain Dogs, and of course Great Pyrs are also guard dogs, so on the whole, if one is looking for a super wonderful giant who can be trusted with kids, dogs, cats, and farm animals, I would pick a Newf. The rest are bred to do other things, and their temperments vary according to the job they are bred for.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

When Max was around 1 year old, we met 2 St. Bernard dogs at dog park. There was a male and a female. The male, Goliath, was about 18 months old and huge, probably about 180 pounds. He was very dog aggressive. He went after Max more than once, to the point that if they showed up at dog park, we would leave. Goliath was also aggressive with other dogs. The female was more mellow, and left Max alone. Their owners told me the dogs had done a lot of damage both inside their house and in the back yard. To their credit, the owners stopped bringing their dogs to dog park.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

St. Bernard's also excel in colder climates. They are know to be a great family dog with a laid back disposition (much like the Newfie and Leonberger), but success will hinge on training and socialization. 

while my Leo is by far the largest dog in the house, he is quit happy to be at the bottom of the Alfa chart. The only time he dares even play with our smallest dog (Westie) is when she initiates.

I would highly recommend seeking out a St. Bernard specific forum and owners and ask them your specific questions. I'm sure you will find the same type of overwhelming support I found on the Leonberger forum when I was researching Leo's.

St Bernard Club of America: Saint Bernard Club of America

Breed info from Animal Planet: Saint Bernard | Dogs 101 | Animal Planet


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's Sweetie meeting her first St. Bernard on a camping trip. He was very friendly but Jack was intimidated by his size so they didn't play much


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Capt Jack said:


> Here's Sweetie meeting her first St. Bernard on a camping trip. He was very friendly but Jack was intimidated by his size so they didn't play much


_*Adorable!!!!*_

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

I just adore large breed dogs! Very interesting input, aside from the goldens, newfies are next on my list, and I am intrigued about the temperment of St. Bernards. Thank you for this helpful input!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My brother/sister-in-law had a St. Bernard (rescue). He was very unpredictable and bit her several times. They had no children at the time and felt they could manage him. One day he bit their 2 y.o. nephew in the face. I wasn't there but from what I heard, the bite was unprovoked. They had him put down after that. Not sure how much his unknown background or personality played a part in this. 

This is the reason I've never rescued an adult dog. Not knowing the background always worried me especially since we've had children & grandchildren in our home for many years.


----------



## mejog (1 mo ago)

Tennyson said:


> Years ago I had a yellow lab puppy while living in the mountains of NE PA. I took my pup to the humane society shelter with dog food, treats and toys for the shelter dogs. I wanted to show my pup what a great life he was having while all the animals were hoping for the same. An attendant was walking this beautiful St. Bernard to "the room." My little guy ran over to him and started licking his huge jowls. I asked how much and they told me whatever I wanted to pay. I only had $5 on me. So I went home with a back seat filled with 2 dogs. Barney was the most gentle dog I've ever had contact with. He took over raising my pup and they were best buddies until Barney died of bloat at almost 10 yrs. old. I only saw him get aggressive once and that was when there was a black bear on our deck. Other then that time he was a absolute pleasure around other dogs and people.
> He was one of the best dogs I ever had. Best 5 bucks I ever spent.
> st bernard mixed with pitbull


Hello. We are looking into getting a 3 year old saint and I wanted to hear from people that actually own them what they thought of the breed with young children. According to the owner the dog lives In a home with a baby, is totally friendly and well behaved. A few people have mentioned their aggressive temperaments. Have any of you had experience with this? Thanks for helping this new member out


----------

